# happy 4th Ozy



## lawhite (Feb 4, 2004)

I have been thinking about Ozy alot as his "would have been" 4th birthday approached. It has been about 8 months since we said goodbye.. sometime it seems like yesterday that he was with us... other times it seems so long ago. I remember his 3rd bday...8-08-07... thinking that we had beat the odds, and heading out for his bday swim at a local pond. we had a blast... and we were both so happy. Less than a month later.... the MRI showed another tumor, and by 2008 we had to let him go.
so in celebration of his love of life I wanted to remember his birthday.. that lovely sunny summer day when everything was pretty darn good, and we were pretty darn happy.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a great pic of a handsome boy.








Sorry for your loss, what a nice picture to remember your Ozy and all the good memories. Happy 4th Ozy


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is so handsome
So sorry for your loss
happy 4th Ozzy


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet looking and handsome boy. I'm so sorry that you lost him so soon. Rest in peace, Ozzy.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest sympathies, he was just a baby.


----------



## sprunger (Dec 26, 2005)

I am so sorry..... My heart aches for you as I had to put down my just under 4 year old Shepherd this year so I understand your pain.

Know that he is playing happily and healthy with all of our departed puppies.

He was a beautiful boy.

Lynn


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss of Ozy at such a young age








happy 4th Ozy
he was gorgeous, BTW


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

What a beautiful shot of a very handsome guy. He looks like he just loved the water.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It was just so unfair that you had to lose Ozy so young.


----------

